# Provera- stopped 8 days ago and no AF



## Notamummyyet (Mar 28, 2010)

Getting v frustrated now... I'm desperate to start first round of Clomid but I don't have a cycle so had to take Provera. 8 days after finishing it ( I did take all the tablets) no AF. It took 12 days last time but I'm worried it won't come at all! So annoying!   Has anyone else experienced this? x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi 

Definately have experenced this. I dont have a cycle so have to take provera or northerhisterone and I always have to wait 10-12 days after stopping the medication for my period to arrive. Its very frustrating. I hope it works for you soon and you can start the clomid.  

SS


----------



## Notamummyyet (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for reading Shooting Star.   Still nothing on day 9 now, I did have awful pmt yesterday- lots of crying and getting stroppy with hubby lol, so think it's coming soon. Oh well, ttc really is testing my patience but what can you do.


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey i have 2 take provera aswell as i dont get periods. It took 12days after finishin them 4 af 2 appear 4 me.Hope u get urs soon xxx

I start provera again on sun there AND SURPRISINGLY!!! AF appeared sun night!! I couldnt believe it. But think i might have been due as had yucky belly feelin on sat and sun. I was impressed tho. this was only my 2nd month on provera x


----------



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey, How are you doing, any sign of your AF yet?
I started provera today. Have to take 3 per day for 10 days. Don't get periods either so presume it might take a while til AF too?! FIngers crossed it comes sooner rather than later as I think it is going to send me crazy waiting!!


----------

